
Palmer Luckey’s defense company Anduril interested in AR/VR on the battlefield - coloneltcb
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/19/anduril-trae-stephens-battlefield-vr-ar/
======
Mar00n
Luckey is going to have to grow up to survive in this space.

~~~
trendia
What do you mean?

~~~
Mar00n
He tends to behave like your average 4Chan user rather than a higher-up in a
defense contractor. I think he's going to learn that dealing with people in
the defense industry is a lot different than appealing to your average video
game obsessed teenager.

With this being mostly Palantir + Luckey, I can see them reigning him in a bit
more than Facebook did.

~~~
whamlastxmas
He's worth hundreds of millions and is in his 20s. I hope he doesn't change at
all because he has no reason to.

------
bm1362
I wonder if some type of 360 camera on humvees could be trained to detect
incoming fire and display the direction/location to soldiers on the ground?

I'm unsure if these types of systems exist, but after watching Restrepo it
seems like figuring out where the enemy is located was half the battle. In a
combat situation with incoming fire, having a CV system tracking incoming
rounds and combatants might be useful.

~~~
dogma1138
Trophy has a version for LVs that’s can do that so can some other APSs.

